# Script Python via launcher .desktop



## Maxmad68 (14 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Je débute avec Python et aimerais savoir comment je pourrais lancer (et afficher dans le Terminal) un script Python depuis un launcher en .desktop sur mon Raspberry Pi (Raspbian)

J'ai déjà trouvé plein de solutions sur Internet, mais aucune ne fonctionnent chez moi.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci d'avance

--Maxmad68


----------



## Maxmad68 (14 Mai 2015)

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi cette discussion a été publiée 2 fois...


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2015)

Simplement parce que tu as cliqué deux fois, croyant que la première fois n'avait pas suffi. 
Rassure-toi, tu n'es pas le seul (je me suis fait piéger ce matin...)


----------



## Maxmad68 (15 Mai 2015)

Ah, c'est fort possible...


----------



## Maxmad68 (16 Mai 2015)

Revenons au sujet principal... Comment lancer et afficher un Python grâce a un .desktop


----------



## Mr Raph_ (16 Mai 2015)

Quelle est le but ? Afficher le contenu du script dans le terminal lors du clic sur le-dit fichier ou exécuter le-dit script lors du clic ?

Sur quel OS souhaitez vous faire ceci ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (16 Mai 2015)

L'executer ET l'afficher
En gros, si le script contient 
print "Hello World!"
, j'aimerais que le terminal s'ouvre et affiche Hello World!

J'aimerais le faire depuis mon Raspberry Pi tournant sous Linux Raspbian


----------



## Mr Raph_ (17 Mai 2015)

Ok donc le système est basé sur Debian.

Avez vous essayer de créer un .desktop comme celui ci-dessous ?

```
[Desktop Entry]
Type=Application
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Sample Application Name
Comment=A sample application
Exec=python /chemin/vers/le/script/python
Icon=application.png
Terminal=true
```


----------



## Maxmad68 (14 Août 2015)

Oui, ça marche
Merci


----------

